# footing detail for portico



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

when adding a portico to an old construction house, is a typical weight bearing foundation necessary for the posts? The question pertains to a 5x11 portico.

now on to terminology :blink: what is the proper term for the front porch detail-portico, porch, entry??


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

By me you would be required to place 10-12" sonotubes for the posts 36" deep.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If it is attached to the house
it should have a footing 
of some sort, that goes
below frost line.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

verdict fm P&Z is a monolithic slab. That's 24" deep and 12" wide w/ 2 pieces of rebar for our region.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> when adding a portico to an old construction house, is a typical weight bearing foundation necessary for the posts? The question pertains to a 5x11 portico.
> 
> now on to terminology :blink: what is the proper term for the front porch detail-portico, porch, entry??


If it is roof over a masonry stoop I would call it a portico
An all wood detail or one that covers most of the front of the house I would call a porch.
But that's just me and will vary from one part of the country to another.

So what did you find you had there?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

entry - any means to ENTER a house

porch - all wood construction, a deck with a roof over it, open sides (except for railings maybe)

portico - usually ground level or close to, masonry stoop, roof supported by two or more columns


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Okay, for me, a portico is just a columned
covering for an entry door.
A porch has to have room for a chair. :thumbsup:


ADD:
http://images.google.com/images?q=p...sult_group&ct=title&resnum=12&ved=0CEYQsAQwCw


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Okay, for me, a portico is just a columned
> covering for an entry door.
> A porch has to have room for a chair. :thumbsup:












What would this be considered?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> What would this be considered?


 Pergola or Arbor in this neck of the wood.:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

CookeCarpentry said:


> What would this be considered?


Pergola?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Pergola or Arbor in this neck of the wood.:thumbsup:


It shows up as a portico in google images. :blink:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

CookeCarpentry said:


> It shows up as a portico in google images. :blink:


Don't believe everything you read
on the interweb! :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> It shows up as a portico in google images. :blink:


For other uses, see Portico (disambiguation).
 
Under the portico of the Pantheon


 
Temple diagram with location of the *pronaos* highlighted


A *portico* (from Italian) is a porch leading to the entrance of a building, or extended as a colonnade, with a roof structure over a walkway, supported by columns or enclosed by walls. This idea first appeared in Ancient Greece and has influenced many cultures, including most Western cultures.
Some noteworthy examples of porticos are the East Portico of the United States Capitol, the portico adorning the Pantheon in Rome and the portico of University College London.
Bologna, Italy, is very famous for its porticos. In total, there are over 45 kilometres of arcades, some 38 in the city center. The longest portico in the world, about 3.5 km, extends from the edge of the city to Sanctuary of the Madonna di San Luca. In Turin, Italy, porticos stretch for 18 kilometres.
Palladio was a pioneer of using temple-fronts for secular buildings. In the UK, the temple-front applied to The Vyne, Hampshire was the first portico applied to an English country house.
A *pronaos* is the inner area of the portico of a Greek or Roman temple, situated between the portico's colonnade or walls and the entrance to the _cella_, or shrine. Roman temples commonly had an open pronaos, usually with only columns and no walls, and the pronaos could be as long as the _cella_. The word _pronaos_ is Greek for "before a temple". In Latin, a pronaos is also referred to as an _anticum_ or _prodomus_.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man, I didn't come on here to learn.....


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Oh man, I didn't come on here to learn.....


 Sorry, just got a kick out of the "a portico is a porch" part.:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The Greeks did a lot of stuff
that I don't subscribe to....:shifty:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> The Greeks did a lot of stuff
> that I don't subscribe to....:shifty:


 Care to give a synopsis on the matter?:blink:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Care to give a synopsis on the matter?:blink:


Oh boy, talk about a loaded question....


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Care to give a synopsis on the matter?:blink:


Synopsis:
Men
Boys
Sheep....
:blink:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Synopsis:
> Men
> Boys
> Sheep....
> :blink:


 Sheep?... Naahaahaahaa, really?


----------

